# Bop's story



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello all

I'm new to this forum although I have posted using the same (or similar) username elsewhere.  

We're in the process of adopting a family of three children who are 8,6 and 4; girl, boy, girl.  They were formally placed with us on March 8th and we have put in our petition and are currently waiting for SW reports and hope everything to be finalised before Christmas.    

The children knew us previously as we had been their respite foster carers for about 18 months (initially a one off weekend, then 6 weekly and more frequently as we considered taking them permanently).  

So far so good - they seem to be settling in well - we've had a lot of testing, and  their fears and insecurities do come out from time to time, but overall they are much more settled than even a few weeks ago.  As with many adopted children they had traumatic early lives and that shows from time to time in their behaviours, although luckily they were spared some of the worst experiences.  

It is incredibly hard work, but fun too (well most of the time!)

Just wondered if anyone else had adopted a family and/or older children?  

Bop


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Bop, welcome to the adoption board hun, what a lovely story   i hope everything goes smoothly for you all   what a fab xmas this one will be for you all  

pam xx


----------

